# Mẹo bảo vệ da cho những người thường xuyên sử dụng máy tính



## MoonLight (25/11/18)

*Các tia bức xạ phát ra từ màn hình máy tính có thể khiến làn da của bạn xuống cấp trầm trọng nếu sử dụng quá lâu và thường xuyên. Do đó, bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ mách bạn cách bảo vệ da khi ngồi máy tính.*

*

*​
*Rửa mặt thường xuyên hơn*
Những tia bức xạ phát ra từ màn hình máy tính là một trong những chất xúc tác mạnh nhất khiến cho làn da của bạn hấp thụ nhiều bụi bẩn hơn, về lâu dài sẽ gây ra tình trạng nổi mụn, tàn nhanh hoặc thậm chí là khiến cho da bị nhăn nheo. Vậy nên việc rửa mặt thường xuyên bằng nước sạch, có thể kèm theo sữa rửa mặt là một trong những cách tốt nhất giúp cho làn da luôn giữ được sự tươi tắn và hồng hào.

Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể sử dụng nước ấm pha thêm vài giọt nước cốt chanh để sử dụng, sau đó kèm theo vài thao tác massage cho da mặt nữa là đủ.

*Bổ sung thêm Vitamin*
Mỗi ngày bạn nên uống từ 2 đến 3 cốc nhỏ nước trà xanh để có thể cung cấp thêm nhiều chất chống oxy hóa cho da mặt, đây là một loại thức uống được các chuyên gia đánh giá rất cao và khuyên những người thường xuyên sử dụng, làm việc với máy tính nên dùng.

Ngoài ra Vitamin A có trong lá trà xanh còn giúp bạn bảo vệ và tăng cường thị lực cho đôi mắt. Về thực phẩm bạn nên ăn một lượng cà rốt, giá đỗ, cà chua vừa phải, bên canh đó nước ép trái cây có vị chua và nước ép từ rau xanh cũng là những chất rất hữu hiệu trong việc làm thanh lọc các độc tố cho cơ thể và bạn nên sử dụng thường xuyên để có được hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*Sử dụng nghệ để khử độc cho làn da*
Nghệ là một trong những nguyên vật liệu được sử dụng khá phổ biến để loại bỏ độc tố trên da một cách tự nhiên nhất. Bạn có thể dùng nghệ tươi hoặc bột nghệ để đắp lên mặt hoặc trộn với một số hỗn hợp khác và sử dụng 2 đến 3 lần một tuần để dưỡng trắng da nhanh chóng, giữ được sự mịn màng một cách an toàn tuyệt đối.

*Trộn bột nghệ và kem sữa:*
Kem sữa tươi sẽ giúp dưỡng ẩm toàn diện cho làn da của bạn trong khi đó bột nghệ tươi có tác dụng làm sáng những vùng da tối màu. Chúng ta có thể trộn hỗn hợp một thìa bột nghệ với một thìa kem sữa để đắp lên, sau đó massage nhẹ nhàng cho vùng mặt và cổ trong khoảng 10 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước ấm.

*Trộn bột nghệ với mật ong:*
Trộn một ít bột nghệ với một thìa mật ong nguyên chất, nửa thìa ưột mì hoặc bột yến mạch đều được, cho thêm một ít nước để hỗn hợp trên sệt lại rồi thoa lên toàn bộ vùng da mặt và cổ. Sau khi thoa xong bạn nên để khoảng 10 phút và nằm thư giãn, rồi mới rửa lại bằng nước ấm.

*Trộn bột nghệ và cám gạo:*
Việc trộn hỗn hợp một thìa bột gạo, một thìa cám gạo, một thìa sữa tươi với một ít bột nghệ sẽ tạo nên một loại mặt nạ giúp tẩy các tế bào chết và làm trắng da nhanh hơn. Hỗn hợp này rất dễ pha và có thể phù hợp với mọi loại da khác nhau.

*Trộn bột nghệ và nước hoa hồng:*
Hỗn hợp nước hoa hồng và bột nghệ sẽ giúp cho các cơ mặt của bạn được thư giãn, tăng độ đàn hồi và trẻ hóa làn da bạn. Bạn chỉ việc dùng một thìa nước hoa hồng pha với bột nghệ, thêm nửa thìa sữa tươi và sau đó thoa lên mặt và cổ là xong.

Trên đây là những bí kíp giúp bạn có thể bảo vệ da khi ngồi máy tính thường xuyên. Hi vọng bài viết đã mang đến cho các bạn những thông tin thực sự hữu ích.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

